

Clean Your App Permissions in 2 Minutes - benjlang
http://mypermissions.org/

======
phillmv
1\. It's _extremely hateful_ to see how much information Facebook shares, and
by default. I am fairly certain I never saw a permissions dialog to a lot of
these sites.

I also really hate how you can't allow or deny any given permission; 99% of
apps I've seen use Twitter or Facebook as a single sign on. There is
absolutely no reason for any of these to have that much access to personal
information.

2\. It requires Facebook in order to leave a comment? I extremely hate how
this has become a "thing". I mourn the loss of anonymity on the internet.

3\. The above site could be great for phishing.

~~~
peteretep
> I am fairly certain I never saw a permissions dialog to a lot of these
> sites.

Really? There's nothing on mine I didn't explicitly give permissions to, but
then, once I add something that looks interesting, I explicitly go back and
remove it again right then so I don't forget...

------
padobson
Is it just me, or is Facebook the furthest behind on all things user
experience? Case in point: three clicks to remove access from an app on
Facebook (1. Click 'X" 2. Click 'Remove' 3. Click 'OK'). On Twitter, it was
one click, and if you want to change it, there's an "undo" button right there
waiting for you.

Mix in that every incarnation of Facebook's own clients is almost completely
different (iPhone vs. iPad vs. Android vs. Web), and you have a user
experience nightmare. 90% of the phone calls I get from non-technical friends
and family are "How do I do X on Facebook?". The first question I always have
to ask: "Are you on an App or on the web?"

~~~
illumin8
Facebook doesn't want to make it easy to revoke access to your data. They
intentionally made it 3 clicks, just to make it more difficult. If it was
super easy to revoke access to apps, developers might not be so interested in
writing for their platform.

~~~
jackalope
That, or the incomplete user experience is simply due to Facebook's motto of
"Done is better than perfect." There are plenty of areas where the UI is
lacking that have no affect on app developers.

------
peteretep
Anyone else find absolutely no surprises here? I guess I am just anal about
denying things access unless they need it...

------
PStamatiou
Nice! Just revoked access to about 40 things on Twitter , 30 on Flickr, 15 on
Google, a handful on LinkedIn, 11 on dropbox, and about 150 (yikes!) on
Facebook.

~~~
aviche
Glad to hear :) share it so more can enjoy it

------
hkolk
"Now click the icons and get ready for a surprise!". I was not surprised.
Although one annoying thing is that Facebook auto-auths some websites such as
Rotten Tomatoes. (Afaik it has that also for Yelp)

~~~
kokonutt
I don't use fb much, but I'm sometimes logged in while doing other things and
it was a huge wtf moment for me to see how many websites were authorized even
tough I've never done such a thing.

~~~
benjlang
Same with me, this was helpful, but more could be done. Even just a monthly
reminder overview with a list of new services I've connected to would be very
helpful.

------
Groxx
Awesome site, thanks for creating it! I tend to keep mine pretty clean, but
it's such a PITA to hunt down all the dangling ends that shortcuts are very
much appreciated :)

------
Joe_Pineapples
That surprised me a bit. I knew my facebook would have zero as I'm careful
about that but twitter had a couple I didn't know about, as did dropbox.

------
sacrilicious
This inspired me to clean up my Boxcar too, and therefore see how little
Github is notifying me about....

------
Scaevolus
Neat idea!

The Google Accounts button links to a Hebrew translation, "hl=iw" shouldn't be
there.

~~~
benjlang
Good call, I'll let him know.

------
mark_l_watson
Thank you! Very useful.

------
erummee
clean,thank u

